
Ask HN: How should online communities incentivize human interaction - charris0
I&#x27;m interested in how we can design online communities to better reinforce and facilitate the human experience which digital connectedness often makes us miss out on.<p>An obvious answer is to encourage more real world, face to face interaction. But there&#x27;s many questions still on how best to do this.<p>I wonder specifically, what are the aspects of physical meetups that we enjoy and that keep us coming back.<p>How can we use technology to remove some of the work in facilitating these, and make us less lonely.<p>I reckon the HN community will have some interesting personal opinions and experiences on in-person and digital communities. Please chime in with your thoughts!
======
mohamedhayibor
Checkout nextdoor: [https://nextdoor.com](https://nextdoor.com)

I've never used it myself, but I think they're doing efforts to merge online
communities (local social network) and in-person activities.

